# mod_rewrite und /



## Wolfsbein (26. März 2005)

Hallo

laut diversen Tutorials sollte das 
RewriteRule ^(bla)/(blub)\.htm$ index\.php?zone=$1&section=$2 [L]
möglich sein. Ein Link der so aussieht
bla/blub.hrm 
erzeugt aber einen 404.
Wenn ich es so mache
RewriteRule ^(bla)-(blub)\.htm$ index\.php?zone=$1&section=$2 [L]
dann funktioniert
bla-blub.hrm
Ich habe bereits probiert den / mit \/ zu escapen. Hat aber nix gebracht. Bin ich jetzt generell auf dem Holzweg oder behindert mich ein Brett vorm Kopf? Danke.


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. März 2005)

Keiner eine Idee? Schade. Geht das grundsätzlich nicht, oder muss ich meinen Fehler vielleicht woanders suchen?


----------

